# Battle of the LCdH - Cabo san Lucas v. Puerto Vallarta



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Well, there is snow on the ground here in Baltimore, and I am counting down the days until I get aboard my cruise to the Mexican Rivera in March. My 7 night cruise will make 2 stops - one day in Puerto Vallarta and and 2 days in Cabo (after the scheduled stop in Mazatlan was cancelled due to recent violence against tourists). Now I know that I will be stopping in at both LCdHs, and I know what to expect for prices. I plan to buy a few smokes in both shops while looking primarily for aged/ HTF stock. However, I would like to sit down and smoke a cigar at one of the shops while having a few drinks. I know my wife will not be excited with the idea of doing that at both shops, but, she will be more than happy to sit down and enjoy a cigar with me at one of them (as long as it is a Monte as they are her favorites). 

So my question is this: What shop would you plan on spending some time at rather than just stopping in and buying a few singles?


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Can't help on this, but I'm really jealous! Have fun and take lots of pics inside the shops for us


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Can't help on this, but I'm really jealous! Have fun and take lots of pics inside the shops for us


I will!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Maybe Google earth the addys and see whats around them and the sceenery.
Might help in putting a plan together for the excursion.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow this is a tough one i love both Puerto Vallarta and Cabo san Lucas, each for different reasons. You should experience both places and see for yourself but I would definitely choose Cabo san Lucas over Puerto Vallarta. As its a whole different attitude people welcome you with open arms. You feel like you have known them for years. LCDH is LCDH worldwide its the people that make the difference!
:car:lane::thumb:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

JGD said:


> However, I would like to sit down and smoke a cigar at one of the shops while having a few drinks. I know my wife will not be excited with the idea of doing that at both shops, but, she will be more than happy to sit down and enjoy a cigar with me at one of them (as long as it is a Monte as they are her favorites).
> 
> So my question is this: What shop would you plan on spending some time at rather than just stopping in and buying a few singles?


Worthy of note - the Casa del Tequila at Puerta Vallarta is a place that has a cafe upstairs that I've heard is pretty nice. You can also try some tequilas as they have a few sample bottles open and they do have a great selection for purchase (or so I was told).


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Have some fun Jim but be careful and watch your back --like you said they are some there that at the moment do not care for good people.....oh yea pictures don't forget the pictures!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

No advice never been , but please take lot of pictures maybe we all can get a Virtual Vacation from you  Have Fun Brother I am Jealous!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm on my way home now and I can report that the LCdH in Cabo is MUCH better than the one in PV. Not only were the people nicer, the the selection was amazing. I'm PV the only thing out of the ordinary that they had was the BHK 52, and there was only one box that was produced before 2008. In there were a ton of aged smokes and rare smokes including Cohiba Sublimes and First Release ED 109s.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

JGD said:


> I'm on my way home now and I can report that the LCdH in Cabo is MUCH better than the one in PV. Not only were the people nicer, the the selection was amazing. I'm PV the only thing out of the ordinary that they had was the BHK 52, and there was only one box that was produced before 2008. In there were a ton of aged smokes and rare smokes including Cohiba Sublimes and First Release ED 109s.


God, I hate to ask, but how much were the Cohiba Sublimes?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> I'm on my way home now and I can report that the LCdH in Cabo is MUCH better than the one in PV. Not only were the people nicer, the the selection was amazing. I'm PV the only thing out of the ordinary that they had was the BHK 52, and there was only one box that was produced before 2008. In there were a ton of aged smokes and rare smokes including Cohiba Sublimes and First Release ED 109s.


I hate say i told ya so, but glad you enjoyed it!:beerchug:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Wish I had seen this thread before you left Jim but it appears you got the right info. Been to Cabo and PV quite a few times. I love the Mexican Riviera as each area holds its own charm as to what kind of deals are up for grabs. Acapulco is my favorite...lots to do there..eat...people are great. PV tends to be on the "smarmy" side and you better know what you are doing as you can get taken pretty quick. Cabo is like vacation paradise but bring your wallet as it's not cheap. Mazatlan is fun and the beach is great..if you stay at any particular hotels they treat you like a king.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bpegler said:


> God, I hate to ask, but how much were the Cohiba Sublimes?


There was about 8 left for $200 each, which seemed a bit much lol. However, the 1st release ED 109s were only for $37 each - which is the cheapest I have seen them for sale.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Wish I had seen this thread before you left Jim but it appears you got the right info. Been to Cabo and PV quite a few times. I love the Mexican Riviera as each area holds its own charm as to what kind of deals are up for grabs. Acapulco is my favorite...lots to do there..eat...people are great. PV tends to be on the "smarmy" side and you better know what you are doing as you can get taken pretty quick. Cabo is like vacation paradise but bring your wallet as it's not cheap. Mazatlan is fun and the beach is great..if you stay at any particular hotels they treat you like a king.


We only stopped in Cabo and PV, and I agree completely with what you said. My wife and I are going to start looking into booking a week in Cabo for next Spring as we loved it!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Highlight of this thread... Gary using the word smarmy correctly in a sentence. Someone please give him an RG bump from me please!

Edit: Please tell me you bought some of the ED 109's....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

bdw1984 said:


> Edit: Please tell me you bought some of the ED 109's....


3 of them. :third:


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I knew you would. My buddy's daughter is due next month and we have a couple lined up as celebration smokes. Will let you know how they are if you haven't smoked one by then.


----------



## Jeff3C (Jul 1, 2010)

I will be going to Puerto Vallarta in June. Is it worth going to the LCDH? Is everything overpriced or just the HTF stuff? Any pics?

How much were the Behikes in PV? I hope they still have some in June. I have to try at least 1 in my lifetime.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Jeff3C said:


> I will be going to Puerto Vallarta in June. Is it worth going to the LCDH? Is everything overpriced or just the HTF stuff? Any pics?


It's probably worth stopping by, just to see all the options. Everything there is priced high due to the taxes in Mexico. They really didn't have any HTF sticks. I asked the owner and he said he had one box of BHK 52s for $500, they did have a bunch of empty jars and empty boxes that once held HTF smokes though. IMO the service wasn't great, and the staff was not friendly (when I declined the BHKs, stating that I have some, he told me that there was no way in hell I had any real ones as he could only get one box and HE OWNED a LCdH). That all being said, there is something about walking into a LCdH that is always fun, and the shop is right in town.


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Cigary said:


> "smarmy"


:biglaugh:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

JGD said:


> We only stopped in Cabo and PV, and I agree completely with what you said. My wife and I are going to start looking into booking a week in Cabo for next Spring as we loved it!


*Cabo is great and you won't regret it...but the LCDH pricing is high...take your own unless you got deep pockets.*



bdw1984 said:


> Highlight of this thread... Gary using the word smarmy correctly in a sentence. Someone please give him an RG bump from me please!
> 
> Edit: Please tell me you bought some of the ED 109's....


*A good brother did ding me good for that one...bless his heart. lol*



Jeff3C said:


> I will be going to Puerto Vallarta in June. Is it worth going to the LCDH? Is everything overpriced or just the HTF stuff? Any pics?
> 
> How much were the Behikes in PV? I hope they still have some in June. I have to try at least 1 in my lifetime.


*Jim gave you some great advice..depending on the store they will mark up their inventory because they know they can get it from the Touristas..it's just part of the charm there.*



K. Corleon said:


> :biglaugh:


*You guys crack me up...I'll think of another term later. *


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bdw1984 said:


> Highlight of this thread... Gary using the word smarmy correctly in a sentence. Someone please give him an RG bump from me please!


I was going to use the word *unctuous *or *toadying* but that seemed a little over the top!:beerchug:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

JGD said:


> There was about 8 left for $200 each, which seemed a bit much lol. However, the 1st release ED 109s were only for $37 each - which is the cheapest I have seen them for sale.


$37 is very reasonable as i paid $27 at the LCDH in Tijuana when they first came out! A truly sublime cigar!


----------

